# Sleep Loss Limits Fat Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Sleep Loss Limits Fat Loss Source: University of Chicago Medical Center Newswise – Cutting back on sleep reduces the benefits of dieting, according to a study published October 5, 2010, in the Annals of Internal Medicine. When dieters in the study got a full night’s sleep, they lost the same amount of weight as when [...]

*Read More...*


----------

